
Java.lang.String.hashCode spec incorrectly describes the hash algorithm - based2
https://bugs.java.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=4045622
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/95yslq/stringhashcode...](https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/95yslq/stringhashcode_is_not_even_a_little_unique/)

